# What's up at Bulldog Edition ?



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Any one been lately ?

The coffee has been very lame the last couple of times I have been.

It used to be almost without exception amazing tasting coffee, always good.

But last month or so the coffee [ piccolo's or espresso ] just taste a bit watery,

bitter and not good at all.

I have noticed the entire staff behind the counter have changed, so perhaps

this is the reason.

Rather dissapointed as I liked to go ther often . . .

Anyone ?

-JKK


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

never been, but its meant to be really good?

I'd complain, would be a shame if standards have dropped.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

John Gordon emigrated......


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

When I went there a few months back I had two espressos and they were both bad EK shots


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Paging @James Hoffmann .....



Mrboots2u said:


> John Gordon emigrated......


Where to? Was he that heavily involved apart from providing pimped EKs?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Paging @James Hoffmann .....
> 
> Where to? Was he that heavily involved apart from providing pimped EKs?


He moved to NZ there was a yard sale at SQM of unwanted items.

His purple EK43 is at Curators Coffee in Noho, good coffee but very slow.

J Hoff is away at some shindig in Taiwan.

-JKK


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't JG from New Zealand? Think he just moved back home, could be wrong on this one though.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> When I went there a few months back I had two espressos and they were both bad EK shots


I think it's because the old team have gone. [tall girl, glasses girl, small guy, scando guy] - very sorry for the euphanisms, never got to learn the names

Glasses girl and small guy, always made the best coffee !

This ad might explain it :-









-JKK


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Shame


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Shame


Indeed !

Well all is not lost.

Had some decent picolo's in the new cafe in the basement of Goodhood [EK43 SQM & Drop Coffee]

Although not quite as shishy as the Ace lounge and no foreign newspapers !

-JKK


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

JKK said:


> Indeed !
> 
> Well all is not lost.
> 
> ...


Go to Craft Coffee just round the corner on Sclater Street. Their coffee is fantastic.


----------



## Has Bean (Sep 12, 2014)

One of the Bulldog baristas is now working in Barcelona at Nomad Coffee.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Go to Craft Coffee just round the corner on Sclater Street. Their coffee is fantastic.


Yes indeed, great coffee.

Also love the way they have displayed their RO water system on the wall !

-JKK


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

The lovely Sam left and is now head barista at Brooklyn Coffee down the road.

I've always had very good espresso there...and do now.

Coffee shots are not for me based on my experience but it's one of my go-to places for great espresso.

The doughnuts are also the best in London.

The design is not my favourite but I usually just hang out at the bar.


----------

